# Setting permanent aliases



## willou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to both Unix and Mac, and in University, we learned today how to set aliases into a file (.cshrc) for having the aliases each time we connect without doing anything.
 I was just wondering how to do the same thing on my OS X terminal, or in X11.

Thank you,
Regards,


----------



## simbalala (Aug 29, 2006)

Have a read through this:

http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html?page=2

That's part of a series, there's kind of an index here:

http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/collections/unix.html


----------



## willou (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you simbala, it works well.


----------

